# Bionic women to (possibly) return to NBC



## n548gxg (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/01/03/television.nbc.reut/index.html

The pilot pickup season began in earnest Tuesday, with NBC greenlighting three one-hour projects, including a new take on "The Bionic Woman."

The original series, a spin-off from "The Six Million Dollar Man," starred Lindsay Wagner as a woman whose body is mechanically enhanced to save her life. It ran on ABC and then NBC for three seasons in the mid-1970s. NBC's order is contingent on casting.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm crossing my fingers that amanda seyfried is the lead. If you think about it a while, you'll see why.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

[leering_protection] I googled the name and I agree! [/leering_protection].

Of course it would be great if they could cast LW as her Mom, or some relative.....


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Lindsay Wagner is too old. bleh.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Lindsay Wagner is too old. bleh.


Heaven's forbid someone should let themselves grow old. Send her to Carousel!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

bootedbear said:


> Heaven's forbid someone should let themselves grow old. Send her to Carousel!


Renew!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Lindsay Wagner is too old. bleh.


How would she be too old to be the new character's mother?

My only complaint about it is that from what I've heard they may be changing the character's background, but keep it as Jaimie Summers.

Me no like.

Either keep her backstory the same, or have it be a totaly NEW bionic woman (with chances of seeing Jaimie or Steve in some episode).

If they DO have to keep her as Jaimie, they should at least make vague reference to the fact she was the girlfriend of a male cyborg named Steve, and was made bionic after a skydiving accident.

Would that be so hard? We wouldn't have to see him at all. Just establish it's pretty much the same character, and move on.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Lindsay Wagner isn't the _only_ bionic woman...

















(When's _that_ going to come out on DVD?)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Difficult to look at clips or images from _Six Million Dollar Man / Bionic Woman_ and not imagine the boing-oing-oing sound.

But the pics of Sandra Bullock had me thinking that "boing" might be misinterpreted.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Indeed, this is supposed to be a "reinvisioning" of the story. They are using the title as a starting point only and completely coming up with a different story:

"Instead of focusing on terrorism and militarism, the new 'Bionic' will explore the role of professional women in contemporary society and how they juggle their various roles. It's using the idea of artificial technology as a metaphor for what contemporary women sometimes feel is necessary to do everything that needs to be done..." (snipped from original press release on this new project)

In other words....ARE THEY NUTS??!?!?! I'm sorry, but I don't care how many different ways I look at this spin on the title, it just sounds horrendous!!!!!!! What government agency is going to pay what ever billions it would probably cost today to create a bionic woman, only to have her just go off to work in corporate America and NOT be a spy?!?!?

Yes, I'm quite passionate about this (FAN BOY!!!!!!). I loved the show as a kid in re-runs and this is simply insane. SURE, a lot of people threw a hiss-fit when the changes were announced for the new Battlestar Galactica...and that has turned out to be one of the best shows on TV in a while.

But....but.....come on! First hollywood almost tanked the whole "Six Million Dollar Man" story by casting Jim Carrey and making it a comedy. Thankfully that project collapsed. Now we have this.

Is there something terribly wrong with the original story that they have to change it that much? Is it some kind of ego trip that they have to deviate this much from the original idea that they think this will work??? NBC obviously does.

A few years ago a "Bionic Woman" television remake was announced that didn't deviate from the original story. It unfortunately never made it out of development. I was po'ed.

I heard about this new idea a few weeks ago and wanted to cheer. Then I read the summary and felt quite ill.

At any rate, I will be the first to stand up and cheer if this idea some how works, but as you can tell, I'm a "little" skeptical.

PLEASE DON'T SCREW THIS UP!!!


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that amanda seyfried is the lead. If you think about it a while, you'll see why.












Meh.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

atrac said:


> Indeed, this is supposed to be a "reinvisioning" of the story. They are using the title as a starting point only and completely coming up with a different story


Good. I'm glad they won't slave themselves to the previous series.



atrac said:


> Is there something terribly wrong with the original story that they have to change it that much?


Yes: It has already been done, and some viewers are too small-minded to be able to get over any differences that the producers do implement, unless the series is so wholly different that even the most tedious viewer would feel silly making any comparisons to the original whatsoever.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Meh.


yeeesh. I'd rather see Lindsay Wagner.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I liked the original character. Someone more down-to-earth. I don't want some model type in this.

And that description.. oh boy... how jumping over fences can relate to how women have to juggle their daily lives. 

Too bad.. so sad.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

bicker said:


> Good. I'm glad they won't slave themselves to the previous series.
> 
> Yes: It has already been done, and some viewers are too small-minded to be able to get over any differences that the producers do implement, unless the series is so wholly different that even the most tedious viewer would feel silly making any comparisons to the original whatsoever.


What if they pull a 180, like Battlestar Galactica did, and go for the unexpected? I know ... why not have the Bionic Woman be ... a man!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> yeeesh. I'd rather see Lindsay Wagner.


It's not a flattering picture of her. She was in Mean Girls, Veronica Mars, Big Love, and Nine Lives. The main point is that they'd need a bionic undergarment to go with the bionic leg.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

> bionic undergarment


Precisely....retire gracefully.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> yeeesh. I'd rather see Lindsay Wagner.


"Lindsay Wagner returns as the Bionic Woman: _I am a 55 on my sleep number bed. ba na na na na na na._"


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Battlestar Galactica is a fantastic reworking of the original show despite the changes. Yet it still resembles the original in many ways. People who are familiar with the original BG had some concept of what the new one would be like.

This Bionic Woman doesn't even sound like its going to come close to the original. The writers/producers have officially said they are using the title only and changing pretty much everything else (it's even nano technology, not bionics, that make her different).

HINT: Call it "The Nano Woman."

I don't think that sounds any more crazy than "The Bionic Woman." We're just used to hearing that latter.

Harve Bennett where are you!?!??!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

drew2k said:


> What if they pull a 180, like Battlestar Galactica did, and go for the unexpected? I know ... why not have the Bionic Woman be ... a man!


Heheh.... they could do that! It sure worked out well for Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

atrac said:


> Battlestar Galactica is a fantastic reworking of the original show despite the changes. Yet it still resembles the original in many ways. People who are familiar with the original BG had some concept of what the new one would be like.
> 
> This Bionic Woman doesn't even sound like its going to come close to the original.


Check the archives. There were some silly people who said the same thing about the new Battlestar Galactica -- as a matter of fact, the negative response to the original news about the new Battlestar Galactica series was much more ubiquitous than we're seeing for the new Bionic Woman series.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

drew2k said:


> What if they pull a 180, like Battlestar Galactica did, and go for the unexpected? I know ... why not have the Bionic Woman be ... a man!


 If it's that dark and depressing, I can do without it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If it's a man it should be played by lisa edelstein. She's good at that.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> If it's a man it should be played by lisa edelstein. She's good at that.


I think Hillary Swank could pull it off also, but TV may be a step down...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I think Hillary Swank could pull it off also, but TV may be a step down...


She could literally pull it off since it isn't real. Nyuk nyuk.


----------



## byte_me123 (May 8, 2006)

Two shows and then CANCEL LAND.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Someone posted the Character Breakdown sheet used for the Casting Call on the net. Michelle Ryan had already been cast as Ms. Sommers so her breakdown is not included. I'll spoilerize:



Spoiler



"'JONAS BLEDSOE', 50s-60's, forceful and not above lying to get what he wants. He is the ruthless leader of the secret government agency that turned 'Jaime' into a 'Bionic Woman'. Though furious with Eric for wasting $50 million worth of classified, illegal technology on "some girl," Jonas decides to use Jaime to track down and retrieve the other Bionic creations who escaped.

Topping his list of fugitives is insane, deadly 'Sarah Corvus', whose violent break-out and subsequent revenge streak haunts Jonas to this day.

After using unscrupulous means to manipulate Jaime into joining his organization, Jonas agrees to her terms and we get the feeling he will treat her with respect and honesty from now on.

'DR. ERIC MASTERS, 27-31, good-looking, sexy, likeable and devoted, he is Jaime's supportive boyfriend of two months who already knows she is the one. As a young prodigy (finished college at age 15 and became a surgeon at 22) he's a genius in his field - bionics - and the only one capable of performing the illegal, complex surgeries the government has been experimenting with.

When Jaime nearly dies in a car accident, Eric doesn't hesitate using bionic surgery on her, even though this means going against his superiors and breaking every rule in the book. His innovative behavior and past deeds make him a target of deadly Sarah Corvus.

'JAE KIM', early-Mid 30's, handsome, skilled, wiry and lithe. He is a Field Leader who is second in command to Jonas. He can't believe Jonas is even considering making Jaime a field agent, but feels compelled to prove Jaime's skills to her, which he does by attacking her with a knife. She handily deflects him, stunned by her own abilities. *MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING IS A PLUS.

'RUTH TREADWELL', 50s, tough, very smart with a "don't mess with me" vibe. She's head of intel and logistics for Jonas. She explains to Jaime that her bionic surgery also endowed Jaime with built-in programming for split-second reflexes and combat training, and advises Jaime to stop thinking and just be. Because she's respectful, reassuring and straightforward, we get the feeling we can trust Ruth.

'BECCA SOMMERS', 15. Jaime's younger sister. She's a pretty teenager determined to hide her looks under a tough, sarcastic, resentful demeanor. It's clear Becca misses her mom and blames Jaime for not spotting the signs of her mom's disease sooner. Still, beneath her brave, spiteful exterior lies the heart of a vulnerable girl who really does love, and need, her big sis. Her dad took off years ago, and when Becca was 11 her Mother died leaving Becca in Jaime's care."



Based on what I've read there, I am not worried about this show at all anymore. In fact, I'm pleased and can't wait to see it now.

The original press release should not have overplayed the bionic "woman in the workplace" aspect of the script. Shame on them for almost giving me a heart attack.

Oh, and this is Michelle Ryan (cast as "The Bionic Woman"):


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

drew2k said:


> What if they pull a 180, like Battlestar Galactica did, and go for the unexpected? I know ... why not have the Bionic Woman be ... a man!


Ironically (sort of), they mentioned couple weeks ago on the TV Guide podcast that...


Spoiler



Katee Sackoff ("Starbuck") has mentioned in interviews that she's taken a minor role on the new Bionic Woman show; unsure if it's a guest star or recurring character. Original speculation when there were rumors of her leaving BSG was that *she* would be the lead.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Holy bionic boobies! I just did this in my pants!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

> "Instead of focusing on terrorism and militarism, the new 'Bionic' will explore the role of professional women in contemporary society and how they juggle their various roles. It's using the idea of artificial technology as a metaphor for what contemporary women sometimes feel is necessary to do everything that needs to be done..." (snipped from original press release on this new project)


ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

atrac said:


>


Someone better report me for leering...


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It seems clear now that Sackhoff is likely only going to be a guest star or recurring character on Bionic Woman.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Their are a couple of things very bionic about Miss Ryan already.

Cant they somehow incorporate Wagner and sleep numbering system into the over lets copy from the past since we have no new good ideas camp.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Meh.


She looks like one of the aliens from Close Encounters...

Meklar?


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

"My eyes are up here" Carmen Electra

"I've made my choice" Homer Simpson


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

atrac said:


> Oh, and this is Michelle Ryan (cast as "The Bionic Woman"):


Clearly there aren't going to be any slow motion running scenes.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There better be.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Clearly there aren't going to be any slow motion running scenes.


There damn sure will be on MY TiVo.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

David Platt said:


> There damn sure will be on MY TiVo.


+1


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Here's an article with some pics from the new show:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=454123&in_page_id=1773

Here are the pics NBC has released, of Michelle Ryan:


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

WOW. Thank you for posting those!!!!!

The Bionic Legs look amazing!!!!

"Instead of focusing on terrorism and militarism, the new 'Bionic' will explore the role of professional women in contemporary society and how they juggle their various roles. It's using the idea of artificial technology as a metaphor for what contemporary women sometimes feel is necessary to do everything that needs to be done..." - Original Press Release

I can read that now and laugh, seeing the pictures above (and the previous casting breakdown). I hope they fired whomever wrote that for the release (although I think it was one of the producer/writers!).

At any rate, I surely won't object if someone leaks the pilot to the internet.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I found some exclusive clips from the show:

Spoiler Clips - You have been warned!!

Double WOW! Thank you Access Hollywood!


----------

